

It's the Platform, Stupid: - bdfh42
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/

======
SwellJoe
Permalink:

[http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080606_0050...](http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080606_005036.html)

